# tirar



## katzuhiko minohara corona

Que es *tirar* en el siguiente contexto?

Texto original No.1
Após ser cobrado por Burdisso, Messi foi *tirar* satisfação e o clima esquentou.
*
*Texto original No.2
Quem pode *tirar* o Tricolor da crise? Craque Neto analisa três nomes com força para chegar no São Paulo: Dorival Jr., Cuca e Carlos Bianchi.


----------



## dexterciyo

Quitar, sacar.

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/tirar


----------



## Vanda

Kat, a maioria das palavras e algumas expressões podem ser encontradas no dicionário que fica no alto da página.
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/encontrar


----------



## pelus

katzuhiko minohara corona said:


> Que es *tirar* en el siguiente contexto?
> 
> Texto original No.1
> Após ser cobrado por Burdisso, Messi foi *tirar* satisfação e o clima esquentou.
> Texto original No.2
> Quem pode *tirar* o Tricolor da crise? Craque Neto analisa três nomes com força para chegar no São Paulo: Dorival Jr., Cuca e Carlos Bianchi.




Me atrevo a una traducción, que , espero , los amigos-maestros , corrregirán .
Quizás alguien entendido en fútbol, haga también su aporte.

_Después de ser cobrado por Burdisso, Messi quitó satisfacción y el clima se puso caliente._
_¿Quién puede restar al Tricolor de la crisis? Craque Neto analisa tres nombres con fuerza para llegar a San Pablo: Dorival(h), Cuca y Carlos Bianchi. _

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## cacarulo

No sé portugués, pero sé de fútbol... Tal vez ayude.
(Quiero decir: la traducción no va a ser literal, sino que va a referir lo sucedido)

_Después de ser increpado por Burdisso, Messi le pidió explicaciones, y el clima se puso caliente._
_¿Quién puede sacar al Tricolor de la crisis? Craque Neto analisa tres nombres con fuerza para llegar a San Pablo: Dorival (h), Cuca y Carlos Bianchi. _


Sobre lo que vos traducís como "quitó satisfacción" ahora descubro que es "pedir explicaciones"
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1989732


----------



## Fanaya

cacarulo said:


> _Después de ser increpado por Burdisso, Messi le pidió explicaciones, y el clima/ambiente se puso caliente/se calentó._
> _¿Quién puede sacar al Tricolor de la crisis? Craque Neto anali*z*a tres nombres que suenan con fuerza para llegar a San Pablo: Dorival (h), Cuca y Carlos Bianchi._



Espero que no te importen las correcciones, pero a mi modo de ver queda mejor así


----------



## cacarulo

Fanaya said:


> Espero que no te importen las correcciones, pero a mi modo de ver queda mejor así


¡Cómo me van a molestar!
Concentrado en el meollo de la consulta, se me pasaron.
Igual, las de la primera oración te las puedo discutir  
Al menos en mi región "clima" suena más natural que "ambiente". Y "se puso caliente", como "se puso espeso" tal vez pertenezcan a un registro coloquial.


----------



## zema

Otro detalle: "_...al _San Pablo", para que quede claro que se refiere al equipo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Craque" no es un nombre. En portugués significa el jugador diferenciado en calidad. Ya los nombres no deben ser traducidos. Dorival Jr. es un nombre.


----------



## zema

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Craque" no es un nombre. En portugués significa el jugador diferenciado en calidad. Ya los nombres no deben ser traducidos. Dorival Jr. es un nombre.


  Mas é tipo apelido dele, né? Craque (“El crack”) Neto...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Mas é tipo apelido dele, né? Craque (“El crack”) Neto...



No. Fué un gran jugador que hoy es comentarista de fútbol en la tele. Llamarlo de "craque" evoca su epoca de gran jugador, pero no es su apodo.


----------



## zema

Ah, pensé que funcionaba como apodo, porque muchas veces se lo ve acompañando al nombre...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Ah, pensé que funcionaba como apodo, porque muchas veces se lo ve acompañando al nombre...



La falta del artículo (O craque Neto...) que hizo iniciar la frase con "craque" en mayúscula te debe haber llevado a esa conclusión.


----------



## zema

WhoSoyEu said:


> La falta del artículo (O craque Neto...) que hizo iniciar la frase con "craque" en mayúscula te debe haber llevado a esa conclusión.


Sí, tal cual...


----------

